# CLDMKR update 7



## Alex

Latest news here http://www.ecigssa.co.za/cldmkr-update-7.t9190/page-2#post-216733







blitz206
"A few weeks back, I posted a survey asking for all of your opinions on various vaping questions. We took nearly 1,000 responses, read every single one, and went straight to the drawing board.

What you see here are the first ROUGH mock-ups of the electronic and mechanical design, based on your feedback. Keep in mind that every aspect is modular, so if you hate the lime green, switch it out for something else.

Normally, I wouldn't show something this rough. Since we are trying to use the voice of the vaping community to create the perfect device, however, I wanted to bring you all along for the ride.

Our engineer sent this over late last night after a brainstorm session, and it's shaping up well. Both faceplates have the ability to be either transparent (Gorilla Glass) or solid (Aluminum), and the sideplates have several modular features as well. It's sporting a 22MM 510 pad, which we may bump up in size. I have beat our engineer to death to make sure that this is extremely future-proof, so all of the electronics are swappable to whatever chipset is desired. It will, of course, come with the CLDMKR chipset by default.

Don't mind the metal battery clips; those were put in for size. The LED strip inside optionally lights to indicate current voltage when the fire button is held. The iPhone is put in for size comparison purposes. I'll be periodically posting updates as we progress and get the prototype made, but I wanted to thank every single person who took the time to give well-thought feedback for the purpose of making the ultimate vape device. It will be worth it, trust me.

It's a long road to Vape Summit (launch day for us), and there will be a lot of sleepless nights. Keep hitting us with your feedback, so we make the journey worth it!"

The CLDMKR Ares chip, the chip it will be shipped with, will more than likely be 150W. This isn't set in stone, but this is what we are leaning towards. We will have reverse polarity protection, temperature protection, 5 smart presets (that actually stay when the batteries are removed, unlike the IPV), and small-step wattage increments. The future firmware upgrade, a few months after release, will have an algorithm for temperature control settings on all the popular wire materials, not just nickel (who wants to use nickel?).




source: http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...r_whiteout_update_1_the_first_mocks_are_here/

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## VandaL

Was reading this thinking this box was going to be made in SA, every sentence I was like TAKE MY MONEY. 

But still sound like an amazing device, must have!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## hands

Aaah man this looks really amazing, kind off like a gaming pc with the window and the lights.
i hope its a magnetic door

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Daniel

Lots of potential here let's hope they do it right , can see a lot of community mods .... Regulated BF mod yes please!


----------



## Zuzu88

This looks awesome

Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing


----------



## zadiac

I have to say. I do like the look of this. Modern, stylish, practical, modular, and yet no real bling. I can go with this.


----------



## Alex

Update..
http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...5htj/cldmkr_whiteout_just_a_little_eye_candy/






blitz206CLDMKR Whiteout[S] 9 points 7 hours ago 


We are aiming for a base price of $120. Accessories will be between 5-15!


We are making it accessible so you can swap the buttons to be both left or right-handed. The screen will face whatever way you choose. The non-used cutouts will be covered on both sides, so you will not see any disadvantage to having this feature.


The chip that all Whiteouts will ship with, the Ares Chip, will be 150W. Upgrades (both physical and firmware) will come down the road expanding the capabilities.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## zadiac

This is becoming very interesting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VandaL

So beginning of May is their launch day, wonder how long it would take to be available to the public from there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A

Sweet! I like the lime green


----------



## Marzuq

that looks really interesting. i will have to keep an eye on this device


----------



## Daniel

hey! Seems they are hiring : http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...cldmkr_whiteout_update_2_were_hiring_vote_on/

@kimbo , I know you love new projects , this looks like a winner .... group buy ? LOL


----------



## kimbo

Daniel said:


> hey! Seems they are hiring : http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...cldmkr_whiteout_update_2_were_hiring_vote_on/
> 
> @kimbo , I know you love new projects , this looks like a winner .... group buy ? LOL



Well the KUI group is just about done .. if i do i will do it in the Pallas section

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

These are really cool but i fear as most USA Mods that we will not be able to get our hands on any as they will be very hard to get! I really hope they can produce enuff of these to supply the demand and not end up like 90% of the USA mod makers only making 10-15 per batch!


----------



## eviltoy

Ermagerd so shexy. There are breakout boards available for the OKR T10 chipset but they are fairly large.


----------



## Alex

Update: http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...orry_weve_been_quiet_a_cldmkr_updatefaq_this/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt

So...much...want....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

Dunno why, but that green just talks to me...lol


----------



## Daniel

mockups look good , but I will wait for the hype to die down , and see an actual working unit and some reviews.

wonder how one becomes an alpha tester , email sent you never know

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

It just looks so neat. I like things that look neat and smooth. I'm not into steam punk mods and patina and that kind of stuff (Although some of them really look awesome). Nice smooth and clean. I like that. This definitely is my thing.


----------



## BioHAZarD

This device looks sooooo kewl. Like a little personal nuclear device. Imagine rocking up at the airport with it. Won't let u within a 100 feet of the door. Haha. Nee meneer daai is n bom !!!!

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex

http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...dmkr_update_4_cloudmaker_whiteout_faq_6_week/

CLDMKR Update #4: Cloudmaker Whiteout FAQ + 6 Week Countdown! (self.electronic_cigarette)

submitted 4 hours ago * by returnitySmogDistribution /r/smogGB

We’re back, with our promised big update. In case you haven’t followed our prior posts (Update #1, Update #2, Update #3), Cloudmaker (CLDMKR) is the manufacturer of the Whiteout modular box mod. Our design is based around our philosophy that *vapers should be integral to the development of their devices, not just passive consumers*, and our product will give you the option to *customize and future-proof your device* against becoming obsolete or outdated as your needs and the industry change and evolve. We’re developing our mod based on the community’s feedback and requests, and we’re working to build up a group of dedicated enthusiasts who will continue to drive innovation and upgrades to the device long after it’s launched.

We’ve been hard at work since you last saw us, and *the chipset is essentially complete, as is the box design itself*. We’re just now getting the first test units into pre-production so we can start our first in-house trials in the next couple weeks. Once we’ve been able to test them out in the real-world and find any kinks, we’ll be tweaking whatever needs revision and then beginning the alpha-testing phase next month, where units will go out to reviewers and contributors in the community to really torture test them and find any other remaining problems or issues that may need to be corrected before final production models are launched.

Like any growing project, we’ve also faced our share of challenges. First and foremost, *we’ve made a slight adjustment to the final chipset to remove the ‘boost’ capability*. This was done due to size constraints for the fully-modular design, and because it increases the efficiency and battery life of the unit. Because the board will be powered by dual 18650’s, there’s really little need to have boosting over 8.4V, since boosting beyond that level is only useful when running high-resistance builds at maximum wattage settings near 150W. Without boosting, the chip performs just as well, but to obtain the absolute highest wattage levels, you’ll need to build sub-ohm. We decided it was preferable to keep the design as small and efficient as possible, rather than delay the device and potentially raise prices to incorporate a feature very few would ever use.

Another challenge *we’ve been reconsidering is how we’ll implement pass-through charging*. Initially, we intended to offer this as an optional extra with the device, however we reevaluated the way we’re handling this and came to a different conclusion. Since many people would want it, we’re still absolutely going to offer it, but it’ll be our first upgrade “*Build Kit*” to be offered soon after launch, so people can get a taste of how modifying and customizing their units will feel! The kit will be priced affordably and it will be plug and play, so we felt this was the best compromise to stay on schedule and meet our price target, while remaining true to our vision.

Another element of our vision that we’ve discussed a lot previously is the *community development* aspect. As such, in the coming weeks we’ll be starting the process of building our own subreddit, where we’ll be creating tutorials, build guides, and sparking discussion about the possibilities and innovations that the Whiteout can offer. We’ll be working to have a fully-formed community ready to grow alongside with the box launch, so if you’d like to participate in helping to kick off this project, please get in touch with *Ian (/u/returnity)* at ian@cloudmakertech.com. Include your reddit name, special skills & contributions, and other information or ideas you’ve got to offer. More information about this opportunity will be forthcoming in the very near future!

*Cloudmaker Whiteout FAQ:
What are the specs?*


Wattage: 7W-150W


Voltage: 1.0V-8.4V


Resistance: 0.1-3.0 ohms


Batteries: 2 x 18650


0.69" OLED display


Reverse Polarity/Short/Low Resistance/Low Battery/Overheating Protection


Dedicated presets button

*How much will it cost?*

Projected retail price is around $130 for the base unit, with the estimated price of Build Kits & accessories in the $5-$25 range. We will have two to three kits at launch.

*What will the Whiteout come with?*

The base Whiteout unit will include:


Aluminum Chassis - User-choice of anodizing color


150W Cloudmaker Ares pre-mounted chipset


Aluminum Chassis Plate Set (Top Plate, Front + Back Plates, & two L-Plates) - User choice of anodizing color


Certificate of Authenticity & Warranty Card


Whiteout Manual


Tool Kit

*What will the first upgrade kit be?*

The first upgrade kit is intended to be a simple project to give people a taste of the plug-and-play upgrade process that we’ve based the device concept around. We’ll be offering a USB Pass-through charging board kit shortly after launch to give customers who want USB charging the opportunity to get involved in the customization and upgrading process. The exact price of this kit will be announced after the initial release.

*What sort of upgrade kits can we expect for the Whiteout?*

The modularity of the Whiteout is where the device shines. Consider the chassis of the Whiteout a shell - similar to a breadboard - that gives you the platform to easily build on and swap out different builds. In addition to community-driven projects that we will sponsor and promote, you can expect a ton of awesome kit releases to pop up in the months following the Whiteouts release.

Electronically, some of the possibilities we've been discussing include:


Bottom-feed single-18650 squonker conversion kit (concept courtesy of /u/friedchickenwaffles)
DNA40/SX350J Chip Mounts
Arduino-based DIY Chip Developer Kit
Unregulated Mosfet build kit
Aesthetically, custom panel kits will be developed with materials ranging from stabilized wood to carbon fiber, clear polycarbonate windows, and signature series custom designs.

*When does it release? How can I pre-order?*

Barring any significant unforeseen setbacks, consumer pre-orders will open up on May 1st - in conjunction with the Vape Summit. Due to our site taking ages to develop, we plan to initiate pre-orders on Indiegogo come May 1st. We will keep you updated with this as the date draws closer, but right now it's only *6 weeks away!*

Our target release date is the first week of June, which is when we will begin shipping pre-order units. Commercial production units, those that were purchased after the pre-sale phase, will be available in late June to early July.

*My B&M/webstore is interested in placing a wholesale order. How can I proceed?*

We've been receiving a large influx of wholesale order inquiries over the past couple of weeks. We will have a wholesale sheet developed soon, but please e-mail Jeremy (/u/blitz206) at jeremy@cloudmakertech.com in the meantime to initiate a discussion and reserve units. We do anticipate a lengthy queue at launch for wholesale order times, so please note that this is first come, first serve.

*Where can I buy it? (aka SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY!)*

You will be able to buy directly from us at www.cloudmakertech.com, which is currently under development. We’re also in the process of negotiating to make the Whiteout (and future Cloudmaker products) available in many the best online vaping retailers. If you have a preferred store (B&M or online) please let them know you’d like to see them carrying CLDMKR products, and if you’d like to post their link here in the comments, we can add them to our contacts list as well, if we haven’t already! We do have a fledgling Facebook that Ian literally created this morning, so you can follow us there as well!

*Do you have a website yet?*

As of right now, we’re working on the development of our site, which will be at www.cloudmakertech.com. We intend to be going live initially within a couple weeks with an updates WordPress blog, and then building out from there to a full-service platform, where you can design your own custom Whiteout box, learn about upgrades and customization, and a lot more. Stay tuned to our Facebook (eww, I know) for ongoing updates & new images. Please ‘like’ and share CLDMKR in whatever groups you participate in to get the project as much exposure and awareness as possible.

*If I want to alpha test/review/participate in the community effort, what can I do?*

Alpha units are in high demand right now, but you can contact *Ian (/u/returnity)* at ian@cloudmakertech.com. Please include your Reddit handle, what you can do to promote and help develop interest in the Whiteout, and what you bring to the table in terms of developing the community resources, tutorials, and guides.

Here's a recap of some images we've posted in the past (we hope to have some real prototype money shots for you next time we update!):

*Colors Rendered*

*Exploded View*

*Original Render*


49 comments
share
save
give gold
report


----------



## Daniel

Exiting times , email sent  let's see if we can get in on the alpha testing , think this will be a community unit that can do the rounds to all the reviewers like @Philip Dunkley @Rob Fisher of course yourself @Alex what you think ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Assembly porn
http://note.io/1GQ9sMx


Message sent via tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA

Love the green........ It's my birthday on the 11th.....


----------



## Alex

CLDMKR Update #6: The Cloudmaker Whiteout, Assembled! (self.electronic_cigarette)

submitted 12 hours ago by returnitySmogDistribution /r/smogGB

Hey, it's Ian from Cloudmaker, checking in again! I just wanted to keep everyone in the loop on the development of our user-customizable Whiteout 150W modular box mod. I know the majority of you have followed our previous posts, but if you haven’t you can get caught up on the full story by checking out our past updates on reddit, particularly the FAQ update.

As of earlier this week, we’ve completed the manufacturing of our chassis prototype with all the mechanical accessories: panels & L-plates, buttons, and cradle. If you didn’t see the initial, unanodized photo I posted of it on our facebook page earlier this week, check that out and please like/share our page with other non-ECR vapers who might like this idea. Since that FB post, we’ve gotten the parts anodized, and we've reassembled them to give you the first real impression of what the finished Whiteout will look like (minus the electronics, of course).

Jeremy (/u/blitz206) sent over the first pictures of the fully-assembled & anodized Whiteout chassis:

Whiteout Chassis Assembly: Collage

Whiteout Chassis Assembly: Close-up

We do want to emphasize that the Whiteout will be delivered as a 100% assembled, finished product that will perform out of the box without any mechanical knowledge or programming required -- but we know a lot of you are looking forward to tweaking the aesthetics and even the firmware most of all!

On that note, we plan on starting the initial functionality tests of the improved Ares chipset design later this coming week, so you can expect a *major* update about the chip design, performance, and its expanded capabilities & customizability sometime next week! This should be a pretty big update for us!

Also, I wanted to remind everybody that we’re on the verge of beginning development of the subreddit community for Cloudmaker devices. We’re inviting anyone who’s interested to help us create the place where people will go to learn more about their Whiteouts, discuss new ideas and upgrades, and collaborate to make the most of the Whiteout’s unique feature set. You can contribute pretty much whatever you'd like and work on whatever you’re most comfortable with.

Together, we’ll organize and create the content, including the guidelines of the sub, the wiki pages, video/image tutorials, how-to’s, and build guides, among other things. We’ll even be working on first-ever projects like open-source downloadable community code modules for the chip & 3D printing schematics for the unit panels or custom chip cradles! If you’d like to be a part of this, email me at ian@cloudmakertech.com with your name / reddit username / what you’d like to help out with.

That’s about all for now, guys! As always, Jeremy and I will be following this thread to answer questions you might have and hear your thoughts, suggestions, and ideas!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benjamin Cripps

The bf option kit will be very interesting! The first mod where you can change to bf when you feel like it, and change back to dual 18650!! Winning!!!!


----------



## Daniel

This is truly ground breaking imo , had a quick chat with Ian over email and very excited about this ... But for now my lips are sealed


----------



## Benjamin Cripps

Could we organise a group buy? Would anyone be interested?


----------



## zadiac

I will definitely be!


----------



## Daniel

I think a group bug is still some way off as alpha unit testing will first need to be completed , so patience my little grasshoppers  I'm working on a plan .... Watch this ______!


----------



## Benjamin Cripps

Ok, it's going to be difficult... But I think I can wait a bit! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

Not a Whiteout Render For Once...


----------



## Alex

http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/32h0k6/not_a_whiteout_render_for_once/


----------



## Alex

http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...maker_update_7_whiteout_preorder_news_launch/

returnitySmogDistribution /r/smogGB[S] 7 points 4 hours ago 

Hey! It’s Ian with Cloudmaker, back with another Whiteout progress update. If you haven’t been following our prior updates, the Whiteout is a fully-customizable, future-proof box mod which can be purchased with your choice of VW chip. Here are our previous posts -- the FAQ & Update #6 are particularly informative.

*The Bad News:*

We’re not going to Vape Summit this week, like we’d initially hoped. We could have made the trip out there, but without complete, working alpha units to demo it would be an inefficient and underwhelming introduction for us, and that’s just not how we want to do things. Karlo at VS was nice enough to roll our booth over to the show later this year, so we will see you all then. There are no major issues or serious delays at this point, and the project is not slowing down at all (in fact, the opposite). We’re on-track to start pre-orders by mid-May, and expect to be shipping units by late June - early July.

*The Good News* (Part 1):

We haven’t been slowed up by problems, but rather we’ve been re-evaluating the chip for optimal compatibility and enhanced features. As a result, the Ares chip design has been evolved significantly from the first iteration in order to incorporate more ideas inspired by community input that we didn’t initially think were doable. Though I’ve mentioned this development in passing recently, here’s the promised information on what the revamped Ares chip has to offer:


Arduino microcontroller architecture for broad compatibility


Open-source & fully-customizable OS


Customizable memory settings


Customizable firing modes (Pulse, Ramp Up, Ramp Down, Tri-Fire…)


Designed to accept future added feature modules such as Temperature Control


Easily load crowd-sourced firmware w/ community-developed features or wait for officially-sanctioned updates.

If this all sounds too complicated for you, don’t worry: the Whiteout Ares will work perfectly right out of the box, no configuration required. That also brings us nicely to the other good news.

*The Good News* (Part 2):

We know not everyone who wants a Whiteout is a bleeding-edge hobbyist who gets off on features like I just listed, and we haven’t forgotten about those of you who just want top-notch proven performance right out of the box. If the Ares chip is analogous to Android, then our SX350J variation is iOS.

Thanks to the community’s support and the positive reviews for the SX350J chip, we’ve accelerated the development of the Whiteout’s SX350J chip cradle to match the timeline for the updated Ares chipset. This will allow us to launch the Whiteout SX alongside the Whiteout Ares when we start taking pre-orders, so the Whiteout will be the first mass-produced SX350J 120W (dual-18650) device on the market! While we’ll be selling both versions fully-assembled and QC-tested, I also want to emphasize that both chip configurations can be swapped or changed in the future very easily at home, thanks to the modular chassis underlying our design. If you get a chip & cradle build kit from us, it’s designed to be completely plug-n-play (no soldering or other specialized tools).

*Plumes of Hazard Appearance & Website Update:*

Jeremy (/u/blitz206) and I will be guests on the vaping show Plumes of Hazard this coming Monday, 5/04 at 9pm EST! We’ll be discussing the device’s design and current progress, plus doing the usual Plumes interactive Q&A along with a giveaway. If you’d like to watch live & participate, here’s the Plumes Live link. Otherwise their videos always get posted on YouTube, so we’ll be sharing that video on our facebook page. I’ve been watching Plumes for nearly a year now, so I’m pretty excited to get a chance to actually be a part of the show!

Our site is just waiting for the final touches, then it’ll be up very soon. All of the Whiteout information will be collected there much more efficiently than sorting through past Reddit threads, so we will be sure to post the link as soon as it’s live.

*TL;DR* We’re not going to VapeSummit because we’re staying home to expedite testing the upgraded Whiteout chip’s expanded features. We intend to open pre-orders later in May for both the SX350J and the Ares configurations simultaneously, and plan to ship devices at the end of June. Watch us on Plumes of Hazard next Monday @ 9pm EST!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yiannaki

I need one of these in my life


----------



## VapeSnow

If anybody orders one please order me one aswell.


----------



## Yiannaki

VapeSnow said:


> If anybody orders one please order me one aswell.


Will do! But you have to promise that you'll keep it for at least a week before you sell it 

Kidding!  only messing bro.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Yiannaki said:


> Will do! But you have to promise that you'll keep it for at least a week before you sell it
> 
> Kidding!  only messing bro.


Haha I'll defiantly keep it. I'm really enjoying the vaporshark, just wish it was a 60w mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

VapeSnow said:


> Haha I'll defiantly keep it. I'm really enjoying the vaporshark, just wish it was a 60w mod.


Sharks rule! I love mine to bits! This will also be an epic mod  

Kudos to @Alex for exposing us to this!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

I believe you mean in vape terms and not rugby terms @Yiannaki.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

VapeSnow said:


> Haha I'll defiantly keep it. I'm really enjoying the vaporshark, just wish it was a 60w mod.




Didn't you have major car problems and that was why you sold off your kit? 

Now you want to buy one of these? 

Just calling it as I see it. But you seem to be quite the wheeler and dealer....


----------



## Yiannaki

johan said:


> I believe you mean in vape terms and not rugby terms @Yiannaki.


Strictly in vaping terms @johan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Zodd said:


> Didn't you have major car problems and that was why you sold off your kit?
> 
> Now you want to buy one of these?
> 
> Just calling it as I see it. But you seem to be quite the wheeler and dealer....


Yes my car is fixed now and now I need new gear. 

Don't know what you are getting at? If I want to buy 50 of this mods and sell them thats my problem is it not ?


----------



## Paulie

Vapesnow u sure u don't Own this? Lol sorry just had to

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## VapeSnow

Paulie said:


> Vapesnow u sure u don't Own this? Lol sorry just had to


Yes dude I have three branches is CPT

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VandaL

Paulie said:


> Vapesnow u sure u don't Own this? Lol sorry just had to

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

